# Question about temp and display



## BassnChris (Mar 30, 2020)

First time pellet grill/smoker owner.

I just purchased an Oklahoma Joe's Rider DLX grill and I have completed one smoke on it a week after I completed the initial burn in.

*Can anyone tell me if this is normal or expected behavior:*
Set the dial to 200 degrees and let it pre heat.
The internal temp display is reporting 190 degrees.
My fireboard reports the temp at 230.4
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 degrees.

I feel like the temp on the dial should be closer to the actual temperature of the grill.
41 degrees off seems like a lot to me.

I tested my fireboard probe with ice water and boiling water and it was right on the mark.

Am I expecting too much?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Murray (Mar 30, 2020)

Place your Fireboard temperature probe beside your grill probe and see if they are the same


----------



## BassnChris (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks - I did that and that is what I am using to compare the temps.
My question is really - is this the 'normal' for pellet grills?
or
Should I expect the temps to be closer?


----------



## BigW. (Mar 30, 2020)

Many folks use a separate therm to verify temp.  Built in temp gauges no matter the model/make are not to be trusted.  My GMG pellet is is similar to yours in how "off" gauge is.  Since your grill is new maybe tech support will have a solution.


----------



## BassnChris (Mar 30, 2020)

Support said that was 'normal'


----------



## bregent (Mar 30, 2020)

Did you also measure the temp at grate level? The grills temp probe is located in a place that is safe from being damaged by cleaning, moving food, etc. Subsequently, it may not accurately reflect what the average temp is inside the grill, so some mfg will compensate for this offset. Measure again at grate level and see if that is closer.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 30, 2020)

BassnChris said:


> Support said that was 'normal'


Of course they did. It's normal for all sorts of smokers. Trust your remotes and paint a smiley face on the factory therm....


----------



## BassnChris (Mar 30, 2020)

bregent said:


> Did you also measure the temp at grate level? The grills temp probe is located in a place that is safe from being damaged by cleaning, moving food, etc. Subsequently, it may not accurately reflect what the average temp is inside the grill, so some mfg will compensate for this offset. Measure again at grate level and see if that is closer.


Yes. The probe is at grate level on left side. I place fireboard probe right next to the grill sensor.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 30, 2020)

Built in probes are usually junk.


----------



## BassnChris (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm mostly bothered by the fact that when the dial is set to 200 it runs at 230....does not seem to be any increments in settings between low, 200, 225 and so on.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 30, 2020)

BassnChris said:


> I'm mostly bothered by the fact that when the dial is set to 200 it runs at 230....does not seem to be any increments in settings between low, 200, 225 and so on.



I'd be calling CS again and discuss possible calibration techniques for the auger... if there are any.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 30, 2020)

BassnChris said:


> First time pellet grill/smoker owner.
> 
> I just purchased an Oklahoma Joe's Rider DLX grill and I have completed one smoke on it a week after I completed the initial burn in.
> 
> ...






Your Ok Joe DLX Pellet Grill does not have a PID type controller, so the temps on it will swing within 20*-30* degrees from the set temp.  This is completely normal for the type of controller your pellet grill has.  The temp dial on your controller goes from 200*-225*-250*...  and again, as long as the temp swings are within the 20*-30* degree margin, you should be fine and your grills controller is working as designed.  Now, if you’re seeing temps 50*-75* plus degrees outside of the set point, then yes, there is a problem.  Pellet Grills with PID Controllers are able to dial their temps in much tighter and have fewer temp swings then Non PID Controller Grills.  Often times with Non PID Controller Pellet Grills, once the preheating cycle for each and every cook is completed or about 20-30 mins have passed from start up, the grills temps will be more stable and settled.  Pellet grills usually will temp the hottest centered right over the burn pot...  There was a good thread about this very same topic a few weeks back.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/temperature-swings-why-should-i-care.295841/
I would do a low and slow cook at 225* or 250* degrees and make sure that the sear zone handle is set completely in the smoke position and not centered or in the sear position.  The wrong sear zone setting/position can allow more heat into the cooking chamber then desired...  With all things new, it’ll take a few cooks to get everything all figured out and dialed in.  If you were expecting near perfect temperature variances from a Non PID Controller Pellet Grill, that’s not going to happen.  Temp variances/swings of 20*-30* degrees are completely normal.  Even home kitchen ovens have temps swings as well.  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## BassnChris (Mar 31, 2020)

It ran steady around 230 the whole time....I was just bothered by the fact that it was set at 200 but was running at 230...I did not think that was 'swing' as much as it was misreading temp or a malfunctioning display/dial assembly.

I do appreciate your detailed explanation, it was very informative and helpful.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't think your control has a value to adjust your RTD reading. Some controls allow you to make variable shifts to "dial in" RTDs and meat probes.

Since you've checked it, obviously it's going to be something your concerned about. I would place your thermometer around the grilling surface. Try to feel out an average temp for the low, 200, and 225 settings. Those temps will likely change some with ambient temps, wind, ect. But you will have an idea where to set the grill to get a temp range your looking for. I know it's not perfect, but some of that data added to a few cooks I bet money you are making some good eats.

I went through that with a Traeger. It drove me nuts until I learned the thing was decently consistent. Consistency let me adapt to the grill, and mostly I was pleased with the food.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 31, 2020)

BassnChris said:


> It ran steady around 230 the whole time....I was just bothered by the fact that it was set at 200 but was running at 230...I did not think that was 'swing' as much as it was misreading temp or a malfunctioning display/dial assembly.
> 
> I do appreciate your detailed explanation, it was very informative and helpful.
> 
> ...



I’ve actually seen the OK Joe DLX on display and upon inspection, the sear chamber section of the grill is unique in its design and it also covers a large portion in the center of the grill.  The sear chamber section and the sear chamber plate is also serving as your grills Heat Diffuser...  The size of the sear section chamber is great for searing foods at high temps, but during low and slow cooks, its large size may also be amplifying the heat generated in your pellet grill just a little.  That’s just my observation from looking at its design.  Also, if the sear zone cover plate was made of thicker material, then it would diffuse/control the heat much better and your grills temps and your wireless thermometers temps would be more in sync with each other...  It’s one of those give and take things with a pellet grill trying to do all things good.  Overall though, for the price and the features offered, I think the OK Joe DLX looks like a pretty good pellet grill with room for a few very minor improvements.  Funny, I saw it side by side with the $1000.00 Weber SmokeFire Pellet Grill and to me upon inspecting both grills, I would have bought the OK Joe DLX first without hesitation...  and this was before all the mess about the Weber SmokeFire grease fires and flame out issues appeared online. 02

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## BassnChris (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Jun 10, 2020)

Guys I also have the DLX OKLAHOMA,   I have had 3 different probes working at the sam time. 1 is my igrill mini, 1 is the factory probe mounted inside , and the other is the plug in probe that came with the DLX . All 3 are different  readings.


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Jun 10, 2020)

These are my readings , I'm ok with this slight difference


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 10, 2020)

Murray said:


> Place your Fireboard temperature probe beside your grill probe and see if they are the same


I second trying this.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 11, 2020)

10deg accuracy is reasonable.  40 is not.  Usually when factory probes read 40 low it's because the probe is caked up with soot, creosote, bbq sauce etc.  So the temp on the outside of the crud may be 230 but thermal conduction is such that where the sensing is actually done it's only 190.  Yet you said this is a new grill so we can't blame the factory probe being dirty.  

And as I believe I heard you note, you have both probes at the same position and are taking readings at the same time so neither _spatial _variability in the cooker nor temp swings in _time _are the culprits.  

If they call this normal, I'd say OK Joe's support is _not _OK.


----------



## Charlizd (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys, new here, just got my rider dlx 2 days ago, im aware of the potential temp fluctuations but im cooking my first rack of ribs today and have it set at 200 ( following a recipe from the website ) but I notice it hits temp, then drops like 30 deg before it kicks in again and starts raising again, (raises 20 above then drops 30 below )is this normal? Probably should have made a new thread but thought it may be an appropriate quest in an already made temp thread. Cheers in advance.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 3, 2020)

All physical measurements involve error, either great or small. 

A vigorously boiling pan of DISTILLED water on a stovetop is a pretty good reference standard for 212F.  The beauty of additional portable probes is they can be readily checked for accuracy and a "true vs. indicated" correction chart made for each on a periodic "calibration schedule".  (I have several colors of nailpolish on hand and color-code them with dots to ensure my probes and readouts stay together.)  

I suppose buying just a few _expensive _probes, with the assumption they'll be more accurate, has its merits, but I'm a "quantity over quality" guy when it comes to probes.  I'd rather have 3 or more independent readings of the same thing  than ever trust just a single measurement.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Charlizd said:


> Hi guys, new here, just got my rider dlx 2 days ago, im aware of the potential temp fluctuations but im cooking my first rack of ribs today and have it set at 200 ( following a recipe from the website ) but I notice it hits temp, then drops like 30 deg before it kicks in again and starts raising again, (raises 20 above then drops 30 below )is this normal? Probably should have made a new thread but thought it may be an appropriate quest in an already made temp thread. Cheers in advance.


Instead of an accuracy question, yours is a time-variation issue.  All control systems regulate around a setpoint, sometimes a little over, sometimes a little under.  Yours appears to have about 50F total variability.  With time, that number may improve (PID controllers are particularly good at "learning and improving") but ultimately it is what it is.  A pellet cooker is burning wood, and that is not a process that can be highly regulated and controlled.  After a couple hours into a cook, 50F total variability is on the high side for most pellet machines, and there could be folks that will assure you a different controller will do better, but I personally would learn to live with it.  At the end of the day, it's the average cooking temperature that counts.


----------

